# Can Bentyl be taken every day?



## AmericanPatriot (Dec 6, 2009)

I just got an Rx for bentyl and I was wanting to know... is it okay to take 1 every day in the morning? And will this make me constipated?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well ON the prescription label there are usually instructions. What does it say on the label?


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

I think it can be taken multiple times a day.Its an antispasmodic,correct?It may or may not constipate you,that depends on how you react to the drug.


----------



## jazzytrav (Dec 23, 2011)

I took it for a year or so. Your label should tell you, but mine was 10 mg, 1-2 capsules 3 times daily. I didn't have much problem with constipation, but it made me pretty drowsy.


----------



## JUDY A (Feb 2, 2008)

Everyone is different. when you have ibs you hve to learn to regulate your drugs to suit your needs.Bentyl is an anti-spasmodic drug..stops the spasms in the gi tract.it can make you sleepy, tired, muscle weakness, racing heart..but it can also work wonders on ibs so start out with a small dose & work up to what you need.I started taking it 13 years ago & it worked wodners for me. I was taking 5 a day at my worst. Then gradually as I got my ibs under control I got down to three, then two then none for a couple of years now. Recently I started taking it again..a very small amount when ever I'm having a bad day...which lately has been often.Yes, it will constipate you but if you have diarrhea that is what you want..to a degree, right!I take it in combination with Immodium & a small amount of xanax. After I started the xanax is when i dropped the Bentyl as they do not do well together.It's all a matter of learning what your body needs & can tolderate for you to function with IBS.Trial & error..can't just go by what's on the bottle or what the doctor says..he doesn't know your body like you do.Also depends on what other drugs you take..even calcium can constipate you so remember that when you take it in combination with Bentyl.


----------

